# Senator Jacques Demers attends military bio book launch in Montreal



## The Bread Guy (1 May 2012)

Milpoints for the first poster to point out a bit of an oversight in this news release:





> On behalf of the Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, Senator Jacques Demers attended the launch of the biography of Brigadier-General Guy Gauvreau, DSO, written by the respected journalist Pierre Vennat. Senator Demers was joined by business people, politicians and senior officers from the Canadian Forces at the Fusiliers Mont-Royal armoury to mark the launch of the book.
> 
> “Brigadier-General Guy Gauvreau was a prominent figure in Canadian military history and the Quebec military community,” said Minister Blaney. “Our Government is proud to acknowledge the important contributions made by Brigadier-General Guy Gauvreau. His determination and passion in the theatre of operations, as well as in his civilian career after the war, made him one of our nation's truest heroes.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Danjanou (1 May 2012)

> ...as a sub-lieutenant



Maybe he did a stint in the RCNVR too? 8)


----------



## dapaterson (1 May 2012)

That's a French to English translation mistake.


Almost as bad as a parade I was at where the incoming RSM's bio was translated (poorly) into English and read out during the signing of scrolls.

In French, it read "L'adjuc Bloggins est celebitaire"; in English, the crowd was told "CWO Bloggins is celibate".


----------



## jollyjacktar (1 May 2012)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> That's a French to English translation mistake.
> 
> 
> Almost as bad as a parade I was at where the incoming RSM's bio was translated (poorly) into English and read out during the signing of scrolls.
> ...


 :rofl:  

In the same vein as the supposed quote by a Franco DS to some Anglo kids at St Jean.  "You think I know frig nothing... well I'm telling you I know frig all"


----------



## Danjanou (1 May 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> In the same vein as the supposed quote by a Franco DS to some Anglo kids at St Jean.  "You think I know frig nothing... well I'm telling you I know frig all"



That Franco DS has ben on every training course in  the CF for the past couple of decades. He's almost as famous as Cpl Herman Nelson and his fireteam partner Cpl Carl Gustav. 8)


----------

